# Sentra, Sunny B12 and pulsar N13 uploaded manual HERE



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

I got a Nissan Sentra, Sunny and pulsar user manual

it has very useful information, about adjustments, Ecu codes, parts, alignment, TBI, carburetor, and more information

This is the link for te manual, it's compressed and got, 12 pdfs with 8 pages each

FileFactory.com - free file hosting

I hope this it's gonna be useful for you guys.

Excuse me for my bad english, im from Guatemala, and i don't practice this language


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks Chepe. YOU DA MAN. Also don't worry about your English. It is better than some of the folks that are living here in the US.


----------



## UK S-Cargo (May 19, 2008)

Interesting read. Thanks.


----------



## shoutloud (May 7, 2008)

*@ CHEPE 12*
tahnks a lot man. it's a great help for, im having problem with my carburetor right now. Hope this will help. . .


----------



## NISCAL (Dec 13, 2007)

nice upload. will download it later.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kageshin (Oct 31, 2006)

been looking for them for a while now, thx


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

:bump:


it's any chance to upload here in the forum

i don't know how much time can it be uploaded in that site


----------



## karibarite (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, Any news on a new link for the file for the manual ... getting desperate for info on my 1989 FB12 with GA 15S 12 valve motor...... SOOOOO many little broken pipes, and SOOO many wires .. 
HELP PLEASE:woowoo:


----------

